# Fantasy Grounds



## Dracomaxis

Hi, I saw that in the download section for the PDF's for WotBS that there is a section for a Fantasy Grounds map set and such. I was wondering who made this? Was it the EN staff, the Fantasy Grounds staff, or a player?

I just find the whole thing kinda cool as many of my players are geeks and prefer to play online rather than in person. I think it has to do with trust or somthing like that. Well thanks,

Zach,

In fact, now that I downloaded the Fantasy Grounds demo and the file, thescouringofgatepass.mod. I can't even figure out how to use it. It says that the file is a MPEG file, but no movie viewer I have can open it up. Any help here guys?

Thanks again, Zach


----------



## talwynor

EugeneZ put the Fantasy Ground mods together with the WOTBS material.  He did a great job.  I ran the first adventure with his material and it went smoothly until real life crippled my playing time.  If you get a chance, I'd definitely recommend running the game on FG - it was a blast.


----------



## EugeneZ

Thanks, talwynor, glad someone found some use for it.

Dracomaxis, I run WotBS on FG2. The community at Fantasy Grounds :: The Virtual Tabletop for Pen & Paper Roleplaying Games is extremely helpful, but you can feel free to post any problems here, too, and me or someone else familiar with FG2 will be glad to help you out.

Some movie playback software (Windows Media, VLC, etc) may register themselves as players of MPEG files, which can include files with a .mod extension. In this case, .mod stands for "module" rather than MPEG files. To use the file, place it in your FG2's module directory. To find your module directory, click Start > Programs > Fantasy Grounds II > Application Data Folder. There should be a modules folder there. Put the .mod file there. If the shortcut isn't there for some reason, you can also find it here:

WinXP

C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\AppData\Fantasy Grounds II\modules

WinVista/7

C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Roaming\Fantasy Grounds II\modules

Replace <username> with your username for your computer. Note that AppData is a hidden folder. Also, these directories assume a standard configuration (Windows installed on the C drive, etc)

Once you've placed the module in the right location, start Fantasy Grounds (you're need to restart it if you copied the module while FG2 was running). Load your campaign, then click the "book" icon in the top right. That opens the modules pane. You should see The Scouring of Gate Pass listed as a module. Next to that, "open" the module by clicking and dragging on the book icon so that the book opens.

After that, all the data in the module is now available for use. Use the Library button on the right to access things like rituals, diseases, NPCs, etc. Use the Story, Personality, Items, Encounters, etc buttons to access the individual containers. You may have to click the little "flag" on the bottom of the container that corresponds to "Scouring." Just hover over it and it should say "The Scouring of Gate Pass."

*Important: * You must be using the 4E_JPG ruleset. This ruleset is the only current way of playing 4E DnD on FG2. Currently, the way I recommend you obtain this ruleset is by using this tool to switch to "Test" mode in FG2 and then clicking "Update Available." The latest test version of FG2 includes 4E_JPG built-in.


----------



## Tatzelbelm

Many, many thanks for the FG2-modules from me too. I recently moved away from my gaming group, and we now continue the campaign using Fantasy Grounds and your modules of the adventures.

Heck, if I start the campaign with a new f2f-group I'd probably use FG2 and your modules to help me manage the adventures.


----------

